# 666 Mountain Bike Race - 8/4/07 - Pittsfield, VT!



## Sherpa John (Jul 1, 2007)

The 1st Annual Pittsfield 666 Mountain Bike Race will be held Aug 4-5 in Pittsfield, Vermont. We have a great six mile course set up at Riverside Farms and racers will enter the solo or three person relay and compete for 6 hours covering as many loops as possible.  We have $4,000 in prize money on the line.  We'll also have 6 pigs cooking all day on site.  We'll have games, kids races, music, Pig Roast, post race BBQ and party. 

Sunday will feature the King of the Hill - BRUTAL COURSE - Entry into this 5 Mile race is included in your registration fee, Those wishing to tackle ONLY the King of the Hill are required to register and pay the $40 fee.

Event Information
Repeat Loops for 6 hours. visit www.peak.com for rules and regulations. You will also be entered in the King of the Hill race on Sunday. This is part of your entry. Good luck!

Pittsfield 6 Hour Solo	
Distance: 6.00 Mi

Saturday August 4th, 2007
Start Time: 8:00 am
Event Registration: 
Solo $80
Relay $120 per Team

Hope you can make it. 

visit www.peak.com

Please send questions to RD Andy Weinberg at Pittsfieldultra@yahoo.com


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool.  I'd like to participate in a race like that someday, but my endurance is even close to being there yet..


----------



## Sherpa John (Jul 6, 2007)

$1000 to best male
$1000 to best female
$1000 to best team (3 person)
$1000 to winner of king of the hill 

Sound interesting now??

You'd be amazed what you can do when you put your mind to it.. come on Sally's! LETS GO!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2007)

How much does it pay if they find you passed out on the side of the trail?  That's the spot that I'd likely finish...


----------



## bruno (Jul 13, 2007)

:beer:hey sherpa john! what kinda mtn bike ya got?:dunce:


----------



## marcski (Aug 7, 2007)

results?


----------

